# Wooo Hooo Scarletfever's first yote



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Excellent job!!! Nice yote...


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Great job on the yote!!


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Very Cool Scarlet!


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Congrats Scarlet! That sure looks like a nice coyote!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Miss Scarlet can run the line with me anytime she wants to.:evilsmile


Griff


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

She said thanks everyone and thought you guys might get a laugh about her fetching that coyote out of the field in her pajamas :lol: She also said that a couple of cars slowed way down and looking as she was dragging it to the car. 

I'll send her over Griff as it's hunting camp time and there's no cuddling in hunting camp ne_eye:

Hi Ray, I was wondering how your connection would be in the North Country.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Way to go Scarlet! Fetching that coyote in her pajamas must have been a sight to see!


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

there should be pictures of that.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Maybe next week Gil as I'm off work to chase deer.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

hope you get a bigun


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If I don't get quality quickly, I'm gonna make sure the freezer gets filled.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> If I don't get quality quickly, I'm gonna make sure the freezer gets filled.


I like the way you think...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The freezer is dangerously low and I don't want to have to buy beef.


----------

